# Wanted Outback 28Krs Toy Hauler Or 28Rsds



## rockbust (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I am looking for a 2008 outback 28krs toy hauler or possibly a 28rsds. I am located in the NY city /long island area.

PM me if you can help.

Thank you


----------



## rockbust (Nov 9, 2014)

I am still looking. Heading to mississippi this weekend and can pick up on the way back home.

Thanks


----------



## 28krs (Mar 28, 2010)

If your still lookng for a 28KRS , I have a like new 2007 with low mileage. I live on Cape Cod and I'm upgrading to a 324CG. Inquire at [email protected]


----------



## rockbust (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, Yes I am still looking. Sent you a pm and email.

Thank you
Robert


----------

